
Show HN: ShaderGif, like ShaderToy, but with gifs - antoineMoPa
https://shadergif.com/
======
antoineMoPa
Hello HN, I had created a shader editor with gif generation maybe a year ago.
I recently decided to build a rails app to allow users to post gifs. I'd like
to add other social features (likes, comments, etc.) when I have some time.

I used Vue.js, gif.js & rails.

The project is on github:
[https://github.com/antoineMoPa/shadergif](https://github.com/antoineMoPa/shadergif)

